# Finally picked him up!



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

I picked up my 12 week old Liver Sable male GSD yesterday afternoon and instantly fell in love with this little guy! He sat/slept in my lap the entire way home and when we stopped he followed me every where. All of our other dogs get along great with him and he's basically attached at my hip, whether it's outside in the yard or in the house, he never lets me leave his sight. So excited to see what the future has in-store for Duke and I!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

He's adorable, the livers really are striking


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Congrats on the new puppy Duke , he's adorable best of luck with him


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Welcome Duke!
What a cutie!:wub:

 Kat


----------



## Mrcjames31 (Sep 17, 2013)

Beautiful pup congrats


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG!!! I LOOOOVVVVEEEEE the color!!! :wub:.....do want one!!! I've heard they are so rare!!! How come did you get one lol?


----------



## AXO (Sep 25, 2013)

Congratulations! I am Jealous! I have to wait until the 24th!  You Pup is Awesome! Best of Luck


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

He's adorable, and very beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## mbussinger166 (Sep 10, 2013)

Very handsome. Congrats


----------



## KonaKoffee (Sep 23, 2013)

He is stunning!!! Congrats to you!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very cute pup...have not seen one that young and that light before!

Liver is not a "rare" color, but a dilute and thus a disqualifying color....so while they are still every bit a GSD and just as lovable, reputable breeders will find really great special pet homes for them!!! They do not breed purposefully for them!

Lee


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Thank you all, ill keep posting pictures as he gets older because I'm very curious to see the colors he goes through with age. And I'm not sure I understand what you mean by disqualifying?


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Nvm got it lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so stinkin cute, love to watch him mature  keep the pictures comming


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> Very cute pup...have not seen one that young and that light before!
> 
> Liver is not a "rare" color, but a dilute and thus a disqualifying color....so while they are still every bit a GSD and just as lovable, reputable breeders will find really great special pet homes for them!!! They do not breed purposefully for them!
> 
> Lee


Ok! Thank you for the precision!



Big_Krutz said:


> Thank you all, ill keep posting pictures as he gets older because I'm very curious to see the colors he goes through with age. And I'm not sure I understand what you mean by disqualifying?


 I think it means your dog could not be qualified in a conformation show because your pupp does not show the standard colors (black/than).


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

trish07 said:


> Ok! Thank you for the precision!
> 
> 
> I think it means your dog could not be qualified in a conformation show because your pupp does not show the standard colors (black/than).


yes, that is what they were talking about by disqualifying. His father is a Black/tan and mother is a Sable, he was the only Liver in the litter. I'll be sure to take pictures every month and update this thread. I'm really interested to see how his coat will turn out. Right now he is 14 weeks old and 12 Lbs. He is already very attached to me and seems to pick up on what I want very quickly.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

how adorable! love his coloring. Congrats!


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

DobberDog said:


> how adorable! love his coloring. Congrats!


I do too. I decided to take a few more pictures to better show his color.

He loves my jeep
































He loves Damien, my 11 Y/o Doberman








pretty eyes


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I can't see the pics on this one either...
wonder what's up???


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

never mind--I got the second batch....cute baby


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG....I'm in love :wub:


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

PIcs aren't showing


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

His coloring is very striking! Mine loves my Jeep also. His favorite thing is to go for a ride. Jeeps & dogs just kinda go together. 
Your Dobie is really cute too. Boy, is everybody passed out in that pic!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I wish I could see him!


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

MyHans-someBoy said:


> His coloring is very striking! Mine loves my Jeep also. His favorite thing is to go for a ride. Jeeps & dogs just kinda go together.
> Your Dobie is really cute too. Boy, is everybody passed out in that pic!!


It's interesting watching his color changes so far, I have pics of him around 4 weeks as well and its a drastic change so far. I love my Jeep and my Dogs so any time they can be combined I'm all about it. Next step is to take him kayaking with me. my Dobie is 12 y/o so he tends to sleep a lot haha, but Duke loves being around him and Damien (Dobie) tolerates him most of the time. 

I sent you a PM GSDLover2000


----------



## Ares1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Wow Very cute. Although NOT a purebred.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks pb to me? Just liver... Love the liver color congrats he is gorg!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Ares1 said:


> Wow Very cute. Although NOT a purebred.


Actually you may want to rethink that because he is AKC registered GSD. His father is a black and tan and mother is a Sable


----------



## Big_Krutz (Oct 2, 2013)

Eiros said:


> Looks pb to me? Just liver... Love the liver color congrats he is gorg!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, ill have to post pics of him at 4 weeks


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Big_Krutz said:


> Actually you may want to rethink that because he is AKC registered GSD. His father is a black and tan and mother is a Sable


While being AKC registered does not guarantee that a dog is purebred, this pup most certainly appears to be pure. Beautiful pup by the way! Who is the breeder? You may PM me if you'd prefer.

Ares1; there are various websites about German Shepherd color genetics. Here is one that may be helpful.


----------

